# Help! What tests should we do before next FET cycle?



## peachy (Jan 13, 2006)

Hello 

We have just had our first donor egg IVF cycle which failed.  We have 10 frozen embryos.  

Rather than simply go ahead we would like to know what tests we can do to find out why our other embryos didn't implant.  I have heard there may be tests for immune system, blood flow etc.  Don't know where to start or look??!!  Barcelona don't seem too worried.  I think they think money grows on trees!!  

Can anyone help?


----------



## Jaydi (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi Peachy 

I'm so sorry to hear that your cycle has failed. It is hard to endure so many let downs isn't it? I can see why you want to find out more before going ahead again. I don't know very much about the tests available but the ladies on Investigations & Immunology are amazing and will be able to tell you everything - I'll see if I can do a link for you:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=52.0

Also the 'Abroadies chat' girls might know more? You'd be made most welcome:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=117706.0

I have recently had the basic tests done but unless you have had 3 miscarriages then it isn't usually available on the NHS.

Coagulation blood tests to see if there are any clotting issues: 
Anticardiolipin IgG/IgM, Lupus anticoagulant, AntiRO SSA/SSB, Antitrombin III, Factor V of Leyden
These cost around £200 privately.

Another thing to question is about the lining of the uterus to see if there is any reason the embryo can't attach. I think this can be checked with a special scan or a hysteroscopy. I'm sure the Investigations & Immunology girls will know more than me.

Good luck. You have 10 frosties and that is wonderful! I'm sure if Barcelona aren't worried then that is good advice but after all we have been through we want to do extra checks don't we? Crossing the 'T's and dotting the 'I's my UK consultant called it. 
Best wishes
Jaydi xxx


----------



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

Hi, Peachy,

You have a few chances ahead with 10 frosties so are right to want to explore everything before proceeding further.  I'm sorry about your BFN.

I had 4 failed cycles at IVIB inc one frozen- I had one BFP but miscarried at 7 weeks.  After the third failure they recommended all sorts of tests including all the immune ones, but all seemed OK.  I had mine done on the NHS via my GP who was helpful. 

We then had the FISH test done on my DH's sperm which involved his sperm being sent to a lab in France. I thought this bizarre to only focus on the sperm at such a late stage after several donor tx's , 3 IVFs with own eggs and 10 iuis, and oh yes after the 8 years of just plain trying.
They found nothing amiss but said that the sperm was borderline. I was furious that we had gone so far down the road without being aware of this. I insisted that IVIB  look at blood flow so they checked me prior to transfer and said I was borderline but acceptable.  Unfortunately acceptable wasn't good enough to ensure a BFP.

I went to ISIDA in Kiev where they told me in no uncertain terms that my flow was inadequate so they put me on Trental for the week before the transfer.  Yhey felt that this was a principal reason for implantation failure. This made a difference to the blood flow within a week and was obvious even to me on the scan machine.  And hey presto I have a baby!  I am so convinced that this made the difference.

I did not find IVIB that great when it came to looking into this, like you I felt they relied too much on trial and error which as you say is expensive.  I would speak to them again about this to ensure that they take it seriously.  Its so easy to rectify. I was only on Trental for two weeks which was clearly enough.  You do need to be sure that you have no contraindications to this medication  however so consult someone here if you need to.  IM seem more conversant with this issue than IVIB.  To be honest I felt IVIB were a bit neglectful in this area.


----------



## coconutkym (Dec 9, 2006)

i had  a chem pg after de tx in SPain . after chem pg i put 2 and 2 togethr with my underactive thyroid and reaslised it was likley to have auto imune issues. the thyrpoid is being dstyryed by my own antibodoes atacking it.  such a diesase may mean that there are also antibodies over reacting to other things, such as an embie as it is genetically foreign.

i used london lou and daisy g list on immunology board elsewhere on FF. got GP to do a raft of tests  mainly on nhs. 2 came back positive so have steroids to dampen down my immune response for tx now. didnt worrk with FEt but they didint look great when defrosted and was not hopeful for them from the start.  now trying in Czech in 2008.

i had 5 frosties and they defrosted all 5 to get 2 half decent ones, 2 rubbish ones and 1 borderline.

dont assume that becos u have 10 this will be 4 tries,, it might only be one. ask ypur clinic whether they defrost in 1's or 2's,. at IM they are frozen in pairs. 

best wishes

coco


----------



## anji (Nov 1, 2007)

Hello Coco,

i am not sure that you will get this as your message was old...

But I was wondering what you were doing for adrenal support naturally.  i also have an underactive thyroid and have had several biochemical pregnancies...

Thank you!

Anji


----------



## caroline in Geneva (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi Peachy,
I just wanted to add that  I agree with your comment that IM thinks $$$ grows on trees and we are an endless flow of $$$$!  I also had a failed DE cycle, where eggs didn't even get fertilized with DH's  .  They immediately said "oh lets start again" ( I am not on the refund programme) and have your DH do the following tests, I know one can never do every test imaginable but one would think they would cover the basics.  I'm beginning to think IM is just a money-making clinic.
Good luck 
Caroline


----------



## nikkis (May 29, 2006)

hi
just to let you know that Ive been on Trental since last summer
Dr Redondo at IM says that it increases blood flow but also has a mild dampening effect on the immune system and this improves the longer you are on it..it has certainly made my time of the month heavier and brighter red (much healthier looking if you get my drift)
I must say that IM have so far put our failures down to bad luck..personally we have never felt that they are just out for the money (but please do understand that Im not criticising any of you ladies) and they have never suggested tests, they have even discouraged us from "wasting" our money, but that of course is just our experience

After ringing around all the fancy well-known clinics in London and Notts (who all refused even to discuss matters with me cos I was having treatment abroad..dispite the fact that I told them the only reason I was going abroad was for donor eggs cos of my age so I just cant win!), my local LWC in cardiff suggested a whole raft of tests which were sent to London

I am waiting to see what the consultant here says but the reason for my telling you this is dont be put off if you cant get the ARGC or Lister or Care Notts to help..try locally or even come to sunny Wales!!
Nikki


----------

